# I'm not being racist but...



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

...no, sorry, people are when they start a sentence with that phrase.

Just a pet hate, that's all.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jacTT225 said:


> ...no, sorry, people are when they start a sentence with that phrase.
> 
> Just a pet hate, that's all.


I find that people are always being what they say they are not when they say that


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

jacTT225 said:



> ...no, sorry, people are when they start a sentence with that phrase.
> 
> Just a pet hate, that's all.


Like a taxi driver in Glasgow talking to my white South African friend, "I'm not racist, but I think you had the right idea in South Africa". My most uncomfortable moment to date.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Bit like "no disrespect" just before something disrespectful and "you know what I mean?" when you don't know and don't care.

The other one I hate is "oi, get that tractor off my gravel you git". People say that all the time and I'm sure they don't mean it.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I dont see what so wrong with starting a sentence like that?!

Its just making people aware that what you are about to say is not meant with any offence to anyone in particular. It shows that you know the consequences that someone could take it the wrong way.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Am not being funny but..... you'd have better have sorted everyones bacs transfers etc or that'll be the least of your worries.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Bit like "no disrespect" just before something disrespectful and "you know what I mean?" when you don't know and don't care.


A client of mine says "in all honesty" when she's about to tell a lie :roll:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> I dont see what so wrong with starting a sentence like that?!
> 
> Its just making people aware that what you are about to say is not meant with any offence to anyone in particular. It shows that you know the consequences that someone could take it the wrong way.


I was going to say that. However, most people do seem to end up saying something racist / prejudicial.

I never start like that. I don't bother to try and hide my racism. :lol:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I'm with Mr Bailey,

I can't fooking stand.........."Those wheels are round, Do you know what I mean".....Yes I do know what you mean, the wheels are round,

"I like Audis, do you know what I mean".....Yes, You like Audis [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

another is 'to be honest with you....' - I bloody expect you to be honest anyway you dipstick! Does that mean whenever they don't say that before a statement its a lie?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Or my personal favourite, "I don't mean to be short with you but..."


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm enjoying this thread - this is like those Grumpy Old Men programmes.....keep 'em coming this has brightened up my morning already. 

I've just thought of one as well :

I don't mean to moan BUT.......


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm not racist but.......

I'm a member of the TT forum and I believe all immigrants should be shot.... :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

TTwiggy said:


> I'm not racist but.......
> 
> I'm a member of the TT forum and I believe all immigrants should be shot.... :wink:


Oooooooh......low blow buddy - not true :? I think we could have a Flamer starting.....uh oh !


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

TeeTees said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not racist but.......
> ...


no?...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=67809

and I did put in a :wink: so let's not kick it all off again!..... :wink: look there's another one....


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

TTwiggy said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > TTwiggy said:
> ...


Oh yeah, I remember all that.....and I agree that there were bits which were completely out of order, but all in all I think alot of it was mis-interpreted by ALL off us.

Anyway, a huge wink back at ya cuz I really don't wanna get into all that 'them and us' crap again :wink:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

mike_bailey said:


> Bit like "no disrespect" just before something disrespectful and "you know what I mean?" when you don't know and don't care.
> 
> The other one I hate is "oi, get that tractor off my gravel you git". People say that all the time and I'm sure they don't mean it.


Wouldn't be a Fordson Dextra??

(I killed one of those when I was 11)


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I think a seperate tractor thread is needed :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jacTT225 said:


> ...no, sorry, people are when they start a sentence with that phrase.
> 
> Just a pet hate, that's all.


i'll have to look up who u mean.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > ...no, sorry, people are when they start a sentence with that phrase.
> ...


No-one in particular, but as others have pointed out there just seems to be an increasing amount of testosterone fulled, chest puffed, intolerance around here recently. Yes we are most definitely living in difficult times but getting out a 6 foot brush and painting the whole world with one stroke seems an increasingly regular event here in Forum land. :?

I've said it before but one minute blonde hair and blue eyes and the next......


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

J, you must be serious - you didn't pick up on mine...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


U missing me? :-*


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

My personal hate:

'At the end of the day' :evil: :evil: :evil:

I was in an Indian restaurant in Abingdon a couple of months ago and there was a pissed up chav bird with her chavvy shit-for-brains boyfriend sitting a couple of tables away from us. Anyhoo she was having a loud conversation on her phone and every sentence started with 'at the end of the day'.

Really wound me up. But then, I am becoming a grumpy old man and I find that more and more small things wind me up no end.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> My personal hate:
> 
> 'At the end of the day' :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> ...


Hey, grumpy old man, RELAX :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > My personal hate:
> ...


Yeh, at the end of the day, it's, like, their loss and shit, know what I mean, init.

That's another one that's almost as popular as "doing my 'ed in" was in the late ninties: ending sentences in "and shit".


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Or my personal favourite, "I don't mean to be short with you but..."





BreTT said:


> J, you must be serious - you didn't pick up on mine...


lol - yup missed that one shorty!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Me brother still does "sweet as". How positively uncool 

Signed
Tractor Man


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

im not being racist but.....

i hate it when people turn to a higher pitch at the end of each sentence! DAMN that annoys me so much :evil: you kno the ones who i mean :?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

There are only 2 types of people I can't stand.

People who are intolerant of other people's cultures, and the French.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

head_ed said:



> There are only 2 types of people I can't stand.
> 
> People who are intolerant of other people's cultures, and the French.


LOL.....hypocrit !  :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I've said it before, but I'll say it again....

I'm not racist, I hate everybody equally...!!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I am quoting Mr. Nigel Powers, but I thought it appropriate


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

phodge said:


> I've said it before, but I'll say it again....
> 
> I'm not racist, I hate everybody equally...!!


Ohhhhhh that's sweet......I hate you too  :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > I've said it before, but I'll say it again....
> ...


 :-*


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

phodge said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Wayhey - get yer coat..... :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> There are only 2 types of people I can't stand.
> 
> People who are intolerant of other people's cultures, and the French.


What's wrong with the French, Mart?
I made loads of friends amongst the ClanTT people when I've been on their cruises


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> im not being racist but.....
> 
> i hate it when people turn to a higher pitch at the end of each sentence! DAMN that annoys me so much :evil: you kno the ones who i mean :?


I am not too keen on Aussies either. :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

garyc said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > im not being racist but.....
> ...


I have one sitting next to me at work and have to speak to them for the the first 2 hours of my day...... every day ........... Fridays are the best though Its about half nine in Sydney now, and they'll soon start phoning up from the pub ...giving it Hallo mate, were gonna stuff you in the cricket, is it raining over there etc, you pommie poofters etc, .....sod off and just remember who your head of State is :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > There are only 2 types of people I can't stand.
> ...


Hi Dani,

I am assuming that you haven't seen Austin Powers?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > head_ed said:
> ...


I hate his guts :roll: [errr ... I think he's too silly to watch]
But I've loved every minute in France [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Aussies hey, BAMTT, well I'm an aussie and feel I'm much more cultured, they do it so they get your backs up...job done I think


----------

